# ka24de altima



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

Can the head off the ka24de 240sx fit on the altimas ka24de


----------



## El Gabito (Dec 3, 2002)

*yes*

It's the same engine...


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: yes*



El Gabito said:


> *It's the same engine... *


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

Chilton makes a combo manual for 240 and Alty 93-97 - points out differences in the engine. Check it out - you can do it, just don't assume valve fit, timing, etc. will be same. Both have "same" KA engine, but there are some differences besides the layout of the tranny.


----------

